# Design Editor Software ?



## jstefano (Jan 2, 2008)

Where can I find the "Design Editor Software" for the BFD 1124. I looked on their site but can't find it.
Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't believe they supply it any more.

I used to play with it before REW came along, but you can simply use REW off line and enter and play with filters on a graph much better than the design software would ever allow.

Just bring up the Filters popup and enter filters to see what they look like on the graph..

brucek


----------

